# MLS betting



## betnetix (Jun 29, 2022)

*06/29*

Cincinnati vs New York City 1X

Toronto vs Columbus 1X

Chicago vs Philadelphia H2(0)

Seattle vs Montreal Total over (2,5)

Portland vs Houston Total under (2,5)

Los Angeles vs Dallas H2 (1)

LA Galaxy vs Minnesota Both to score - yes


----------



## darellmitchel (Jun 29, 2022)

Portland

Los Angeles

LA Galaxy 

Min 2 goals from Toronto


----------



## vincentvega (Jun 30, 2022)

New York Total under (2,5)
Charlotte Both to score - yes


----------



## betnetix (Jul 8, 2022)

Vancouver vs Minnesota  *over 2,5*

Los Angeles vs LA Galaxy  *over 2,5*

Philadelphia vs DC United   *W1*


----------



## betnetix (Jul 12, 2022)

*Austin - Houston *

The hosts have made a decent run. Austin's two goals are the optimum betting option, with a passage likely as early as the first half. 

W1+o 1,5  *2.03*


----------



## vincentvega (Jul 12, 2022)

Austin H -1


----------



## betnetix (Jul 13, 2022)

*07/13
BIG DAY*

Atlanta vs Real Salt Lake *X2 +188*

Chicago Fire vs Toronto *over 2,5 +158*

Cincinnati vs Vancouver *over 2,5 +165*

D.C. United vs Columbus *X2 +151*

Inter vs Philadelphia *X +342 *

Minnesota vs Sporting Kansas *IT1 over 1,5 +173*

Nashville vs Seattle *under 3 +141*

Colorado vs Orlando *Both to score +163*

Dallas vs New York City *H2 (0*) *+198*

LA Galaxy vs San Jose *over 2,5 +144*


----------



## betnetix (Jul 14, 2022)

betnetix said:


> *07/13
> BIG DAY*
> 
> Atlanta vs Real Salt Lake *X2 +188*
> ...


6/10. Some are a real shame (


----------



## betnetix (Jul 14, 2022)




----------

